# Betamax House



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

This was a last minute decision and a bit of a treck to get to with only a few hours of light available. Upon arrival i could see the neighbour gutting the hedge and bushes i needed to walk past, lucky crouching down and being stealth like i managed to avoid not being seen or heard. After an hour and half drive i wasn't going to be put off! Once inside was amazing to see just how retro it was inside and thoroughly enjoyed this one, I left just as the light did.

Cheers for the heads up on this one Mookstar.

*on with the photos* 



https://flic.kr/p/Xa1tk7


https://flic.kr/p/Xa1r7E


https://flic.kr/p/XFXozw


https://flic.kr/p/XFXjHd


https://flic.kr/p/Xv9qTE


https://flic.kr/p/WucNE5


https://flic.kr/p/Xv9n1u


https://flic.kr/p/XxRyfZ


https://flic.kr/p/WucCrE


https://flic.kr/p/XxRt5i


https://flic.kr/p/XFX18C


https://flic.kr/p/XFWY2d


https://flic.kr/p/XFWU7u


https://flic.kr/p/Xv95Sh


https://flic.kr/p/XL2NpT


https://flic.kr/p/X9ZQ2E


https://flic.kr/p/Wuc9QN


https://flic.kr/p/XxR1j4


https://flic.kr/p/X9ZHvd


https://flic.kr/p/XxQWH6


https://flic.kr/p/XL2zQz


https://flic.kr/p/X9ZDW9


https://flic.kr/p/XL2wZK


https://flic.kr/p/X9ZzEU


https://flic.kr/p/WubRLh


https://flic.kr/p/X9ZuR5


https://flic.kr/p/WubM7s​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 18, 2017)

That's nice, just about the same when Mookster took his photos of this place. The house looks tidier and has very little dust, I wonder if someone is paying a visit to do the housework. It looks like the electricity is still working.


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's nice, just about the same when Mookster took his photos of this place. The house looks tidier and has very little dust, I wonder if someone is paying a visit to do the housework. It looks like the electricity is still working.



Thanks Hugh. Not much has changed since Mookstar's visit, however this was a few months back. I put my torch in the lamp just to give the shot a bit more light. No electric here i'm afraid.


----------



## theartist (Dec 18, 2017)

the interiour design is sooooo bad. no wonder they left.


----------



## krela (Dec 18, 2017)

There can't be many places this early 70s left!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 18, 2017)

I know its been done before but thats an amazing time capsule I never tire of seeing, thanks for some great pics!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 18, 2017)

Nicely done mate.you got there just in time.thw garden has Ben cleared and hoarding up and work now commencing


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> I know its been done before but thats an amazing time capsule I never tire of seeing, thanks for some great pics!



Cheers Glynn, after reading Mikey's comment looks like it mabe the last.




Mikeymutt said:


> Nicely done mate.you got there just in time.thw garden has Ben cleared and hoarding up and work now commencing



Thanks Mikey, was such a retro house. Shame to see it go.


----------



## mookster (Dec 19, 2017)

I loved this house, I'd go as far as saying it's my favourite abandoned house I've ever done. It was such a perfect 1970s time capsule, untouched and unmodernised for decades despite only being empty since 2012.

I'm glad the house has been saved before it could get too badly trashed, it was a location that thankfully the tourbus missed. I only hope that all the retro stuff inside got sold on and not chucked in a skip!!


----------



## Snailsford (Dec 19, 2017)

Absolutely stunnin Justin! It's always nice when places don't get trashed and robbed... Gives me a little bit of faith!


----------



## Explore-With-AZ (Dec 28, 2017)

typical another one i cant visit grrrrr


----------



## Potter (Jan 4, 2018)

It's great to see more of this place. Yes, I really hope that old stuff has been saved. That loft room looks slightly dangerous with that hole in the middle of the floor!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice touch with the torch in the lamp haha nice pics


----------



## Dhavilland (Jan 5, 2018)

It's in that good a condition it could be brought back into use


----------



## vonchappell (Jan 13, 2018)

What a beautiful house, so well maintained.


----------



## Echo Seven (Feb 20, 2018)

Great place, great shots!


----------



## Jodie (Feb 26, 2018)

amazing photos!


----------



## Rollasix (Apr 22, 2018)

This is beautiful! Amazing find. Is this in Oxford? Would love to stumble on this place.


----------



## LeeOAW (May 4, 2018)

Loving this, great job!


----------

